# Please please help me decide!!



## aaryaan (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello guys, 

I have narrowed down my choice of a laptop to these: 

a) HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-1000TU (Flipkart.com: HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-1000TU: Computer) 

b) Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH15EN (Flipkart.com: Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH15EN: Computer) 

I have heard HP Pavilion dv series had bad heating problems. I do not know if the new G series are good or they suffer the same. 

Still some say that sony has better quality products. 

I really want to hear feedback about the HP G series before buying. I also want good customer support after I buy the product. HP says it has onsite warranty. What have been your experiences? 

I would not mind paying a little extra for the same configuration for Dell. I have been using Dell for 4 years now and its come clean.......no problems at all. 

Thanks,
Ruchika

Please suggest, it is urgent!

Bounce! Please reply this is urgent!


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 10, 2011)

Have a look at this
Flipkart.com: Asus X Series X53SC-SX187D: Computer

also what are your requirements?


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 10, 2011)

seeing the both laptops one has a i5 with 3 gb and second with 2nd gen i3 ...my opinion is u go for the i3 one ....post ur requirements ...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2011)

My vote will go for Sony VAIO E Series as it have faster sandy-bridge processor.


----------



## aaryaan (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

thank you all for your replies...... I found a better configuration on Lenovo....... see this:

Flipkart.com: Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Z570 (59-067790): Computer

I really do not trust HP at all for some reasons (sorry to dissapoint all the HP fans)

Also a relative is coming from USA so I think I will ask them to bring this model for me. Do you guys have clue about the international warranty on lenovo etc and if its a good idea actually to get from states. It looks cheaper there though and I also get Home premium installed plus more hard disk.

I hope there is no catch 22 here.


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 12, 2011)

aaryaan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> thank you all for your replies...... I found a better configuration on Lenovo....... see this:
> 
> ...


it's a good laptop but if you are into gaming you should cosider this Flipkart.com: Asus X Series X53SC-SX187D: Computer


----------



## aaryaan (Sep 12, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> it's a good laptop but if you are into gaming you should cosider this Flipkart.com: Asus X Series X53SC-SX187D: Computer



wow.....this one is a real good configuration and cheap. But do you know how much it will cost me to extend this warranty from 1 to 3 years.

Thanks,


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 12, 2011)

Not into gaming ?? check this out : Flipkart.com: Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Z570 (59-069599): Computer


----------



## aaryaan (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello guys,

Could you please compare these laptops and discuss the pros and cons of each:

Amazon usa ideapad Z570
Amazon.com: Lenovo Z570 10243JU 15.6-Inch Laptop (Grey Metal): Computers & Accessories

Flipkart price for same:
Flipkart.com: Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Z570 (59-067790): Computer
(no windows here)

and seeeeeeeeee thisssssssss:
Amazon.com: ThinkPad Edge E520 11433BU 15.6" LED Notebook - Core i3 i3-2310M 2.10GHz - Matte Black: Electronics

i love think pads but they are so damn expensive in india.....see the link above to witness the ridiculous low price of thinkpad in usa!!!!


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 13, 2011)

yah systems are way cheaper abroad but considering the duties n all they become costly ( give **** to the import duty ) 

...n about ur options... 
processors: same
Gpu: same
ram : not same but inconsiderate (easily upgradable)
screen size :same
hard disk : E520 has a 320gb at 7200rmp (+point)
now all u can compare them is in terms of battery life and build quality


----------



## aaryaan (Sep 13, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> yah systems are way cheaper abroad but considering the duties n all they become costly ( give **** to the import duty )
> 
> ...n about ur options...
> processors: same
> ...



so what do you think? Should I go for the thinkpad considering historically the build quality, high performance and robustness of thinkpads? Can same be said about the this low range thinkpad product???


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 13, 2011)

cannot say anything about it ...visit a store near u and get personal experience ..


----------



## aaryaan (Sep 14, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> cannot say anything about it ...visit a store near u and get personal experience ..



ok thanks for you reply 

i am late anyways in deciding and the thinkpad price for the same model now has increased ~80$ in one day since yesterday :-/

Also now I think I will buy ideapad Z570 from India itself......its a better idea considering warranty complexities and also voltage differences between usa and india (i probably would need a charger or a converter).......the US ideapad does provide slightly better configuration for cheaper price. It also gives me windows 7 home premium which boosts of a Rapidboot technology for ideapad Z570...... hmmm. 

I have never heard any advertiser or dealer mention this Rapidboot thing in person or on web site in the last few days of my research. Does anyone has any idea how fast does it make booting anyways? A short boot time is definitely a huge plus for me. So much time I have wasted in my life staring blankly at my electronic gadget waking up from its slumber ..... lumbering hard to feed current to its power hungry components  (so much so that I avoid switching off my laptops for months now)


----------



## aaryaan (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok regarding my last query for Rapidboot in Lenovo and other installed bloatwares. I found the these 2 reviews very helpful:

Lenovo IdeaPad Z570 Review < Mainstream Laptops Review, Price, Features, Specs, User Opinions < PC World India Reviews< PCWorld.in

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 420s Review < Ultraportable Laptops Review, Price, Features, Specs, User Opinions < PC World India Reviews< PCWorld.in

Which comprehensively analyses pros and cons of both ideapad and thinkpad edge series of laptops.

Regarding the aforementioned Rapidboot technology I am pointing out the specific paragraph from the first review:

"The Lenovo EE Boot optimizer, as the name implies, allows you to optimize your systems boot time. Before running the optimizer, the time from starting up the system to get to your login screen stood at 37:43 seconds. Lenovo recorded the boot time at 37 seconds. After the optimization was performed, the system had a boot time of around 28 seconds."

Hope this helps all!


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 16, 2011)

aaryaan said:


> wow.....this one is a real good configuration and cheap. But do you know how much it will cost me to extend this warranty from 1 to 3 years.
> 
> Thanks,



if you are still willing to buy this laptop you can get 3 year warranty as i just saw an add in today's newspaper(Times of India)


----------

